# john deere 318



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a good 318 for sale? I saw some old pictures of me on my grandpas old one from 1996 and realized i miss that thing. Just looking for one that i can restore and put on a 3 pt and front dozer blade


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I see them for sale once in a wile. Big money though in most cases. IMHO one of the all time best GT out there. Most I see run around $2500-$3000. I did see one go for $1500 at auction once, to bad I did not have the cash at that time.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

if you ever get one l have a service manual so l can help you out in that was


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't know of any 318's for sale. I'll echo what Paul says, in that they are a highly regarded LT with a premium price. Don't overlook the 322 which is basically a 318 with a Yanmar motor. Supposedly its gas motor is a converted or bottom end of a Yanmar diesel. Durable and smooth motor. I have a friend with a 322, and I doubt that he will ever sell it!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

My grandpa traded his in for $5000 at dealer


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Here's my 318. I'm thinking of selling it but it's already completely rebuilt including a new 20 horse onan engine. I have the 50 inch deck which is also rebuilt.



<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=632d6bde-33f7-542f-2206-5a051854530c&size=lg>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l just bought a mystrery tractor lol well traded a golf cart looking to look at it's tractor 2-more-o


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Here's my 318. I'm thinking of selling it but it's already completely rebuilt including a new 20 horse onan engine. I have the 50 inch deck which is also rebuilt.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i want one soo bad. does your's have reserve on it for the gas tank? my grandpa's did


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I just watched a nice looking 318 go on an auction for $2900.00 included a metal cab, wheel weights snow blower,mower deck.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont know how but he got $5000 for it. It had wheel weights deck snowblower and all other attachments that were availible for it. He used that thing alot!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

All I can suggest is keep watching ebay, check out ALL of your local tractor dealers used equipment lots on a regular basis, your local newspaper classifieds, and check out the want ads on line for www.weekendfreedommachines.org 

and 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/JohnDeereGardenTractorClub/

Your desire for the 318 is fine, but also consider the 322, 330, and 332 as posibilities. The 330, and 332 are diesel versions of the 318, and have even more pulling power. I'm a fan of the 316, myself. It has 90% of what the 318 offers at a lower price. I mention it as another posibility. Let's face it, they are ALL good tractors.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

farmallmanic - Yes, it has the gas reserve. I'm not sure how it works as there is only one tank. I suspect it has two sumps so when the main one runs out you can switch to the reserve sump.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it took me an my grandma awhile to figure that out lol when we ran out of gas.


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

I concur on the 318 being one of the best efforts JD ever brought forth.--especially after the 317. ( I had two of those) Hope no owners of 317's get out of sorts over that comment, but I guess I can say it, since the KT17 was a Kohler product, and thats my home town. Anyway I have a restored '83 318 with a newer P218 engine that I have had a ball with. I use it to mow, vacuum leaves in the fall and fertilize with all during the growing season. Only thing I am not entirely pleased with is the 4 way hydralic blade for pushing snow. It seems to lose its hydraulic pressure when it bumps against a heavy snow pile. Anyway, I am really please with my "old" "new" trac. My .02


----------



## troublemaker51 (Apr 1, 2010)

Farmallmanica,check your privite mesg..


----------



## TKindle (Apr 19, 2011)

I realize this post was from 2004, but I have a 318 that my husband may be trying to sell soon. I think he will be asking $1500.


----------



## Gillgetter (May 3, 2011)

*318*



TKindle said:


> I realize this post was from 2004, but I have a 318 that my husband may be trying to sell soon. I think he will be asking $1500.


I am looking for a 318 . Could you send me some pictures ?
My e mail is [email protected] cell 269-362-7749 Thanks, Bill


----------

